# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pa Drita

## deep_blue

PA  DRITA

Te shikoj si nje reklame ne televizor 
 te shikoj bardh edhe  zi
te ha ngadale si femija cokoladen 
 dhe antenen e kthej nga Ti

Me veshje  vjeshtore m'i ngre valet 
 me floke 
 me buze
 me sy
antena satelitore i ka fajet 
do ta heq nga kulmi
 per ty

Mbreme te pashe horizonteve te nates 
 si putheshe  me pjatat  fluturuese
 ne shtepi erdhe vone 
 shume vone 
Ti kishe  frike  prej "baces"
si te ish patrulle policore ndeshkuese

Te shikoja si nje reklame ne televizor
ne cast u ndalen dritat

----------


## Agim Doçi

Nëse ndalet rryma dhe ti s'mundesh t'a shikosh ma...
mbylli sytë dhe endëroje!
Ajo të vjen me një rend vëlla!
Nëse kthehet rryma andej nga iku dhe ti dy sytë i çel
mos u tremb nga imazhi i saj
se mirazhi me pusin e ujit gjithmonë shkretëtirës del!


Kurajo! Tepër e ndjerë poezia yte Deep Blue! Urime!!!

----------


## deep_blue

Agim, nuk me duhet  imazhi  per ta pare  dikend.
Thone  nata ka sy
  Ate  e kam pare  edhe pa drita. 
 Po e kam pare keq  , duke  menduar ajo  se nuk po e shoh .

----------


## hiedi

Po ti qenke grup fare 
ti shfke gjithe diten filmin
"Zezaku qe rri kot"

----------


## deep_blue

hiedi , se qenkam nje  grup fare  , kete fjali  nuk e lexoj  sikur ta  studioj dhjetar  here  fakuktetin e leterisise  dhe te  gjuhes  shqipe , nuk e kuptoj!
nderkaq  edhe  ne pjesen e dyte te komentit  serish nuk te kuptokam, nga  deshira e mafhe te   kthehesh nga italia ne shqiperi, ke filluar te  flasesh percarte...

----------


## |-|e|\|a

(tentative pa shkak)

grup d.m.th. antene me grup (nje Zot e di se nga e perktheva)

pra  beji nje 'up'date "pajisjeve televizive" edhe pse grupi si element me vete eshte kronologjikisht me i prapambetur se antenat satelitore ai te jep mundesi me e pas ne shpi per ta kontrolluar duke evituar keshtu ngjitjen ne kulme per prishjen e valeve satelitore qe te cojne drejt ASAJ.

----------


## macia_blu

poezia  shume krejt e bukur urime te sinqerta.
ndersa pergjigja  qe i ke dhene atij ne itali, ishte   dicka tjeter e kendshme  qe kam qeshur embel fare .
hej deep, te perqaf!

----------


## Brari

Shprehja "Po ti qenke grup fare "   ka kuptimin pak a shume.. "po ti qenke i lezetshem"..ose "po ti qenke pak rrote"..etj.

Ben pjese ne fjalorin e brezit te ri.

Cdo brez adapton ca shprehje qe perhapen dhe ngelin  ne fjalorin e tyre te perditshem.

Psh kto vite perdoret shume shprehja "E fuqishme".

Sot ne Shqiperi nuk thone..
psh.."Pashe nje film te bukur" por..ish i film i fuqishem..
Nuk thone..Hengrem nji drek te te mire ne x Motel  por..I futem ene i drek te fuqishme  te "zorra" psh..
Nuk thone Filan biznesmen eshte  i suksesshem por ,,ooo ai me o i fuqishem.. e ka kuptimin eshte Mafioz e i hapen dyert kudo..
Nuk thone ooo filan ke thene nje fjale me vend por..ha ha kjo qe e fuqishme..

Dikur thuhej..shprehja tip..
Tip mu-ti.. Tip..shke..r..llat.. ose i futem i tip dreke te tymi.. ose 
ca o ajo mer jahu.. o i tip i dhishem fare..etj etj..

Kurse para disa vitesh ne kohen e PPSH-se thuhej..ej  Tito mo u ngatrro me ate mer daj se e ka baben me bo-le.. e kish kuptimin qe mos e ngacmo x vajz se i jati saje te ben gjemen..se ka pozite.. Sepse Shqiperia keshtu ishte ne Koh te Enverit..Nji vajze i prekej dinjiteti  ose jo ne varesi te pozites familjare..
Nje gango ndonse injorant kish aftesine te nuhaste te nje vajze ne rruge qe kalonte  ne se Mundej te ngacmohej..te fyhej ose jo..e Kte gango e kuptonte me mire se nji akademik..Pra gocen e nje fukarai fueje,,rrihe..perdhunoje..e ste gjen gje..ama mos u krruaj me ndoj goc te Shefit te Sigurimit..zv ministrit ose Drejtorit te  Bllokut..
Ose ..filani eee ai i ka bo-let e mdhoja qi kaqi.. ne kuptimin  ka funksione te larta ose ka miq te fuqishem ne komitet ose ministri..ose KQ. Pra eshte me pozite ..

Edhe kjo Grup  eshte e kti  lloj zhargoni..


Shqiperia ka qene e ndyre ne te gjitha kohet..


Me falni per nderhyrjen..

----------


## deep_blue

Te faleminderit Brari per keto  sqarime  

"Shqiperia ka qene e ndyre ne te gjitha kohet.."

Me ke  habitur me kete thenje , ma spjego  pse ke perdore kete shprehje , a mos ishte vetem nje  mendim casti   i ardhur vetvetiu , apo ka ndonje baze me te thelle

----------


## deep_blue

Erdhe në radhë ti
Dhe mua më lejuan të flas

Ka flokë pisë të zi
Barleti në ballin e saj mund të shkruante 
Shqip vita et gestis
Shtrova dorën mbi të 
Ia largova balluket 
E tërë turma u çmend 

Kur erdha në radhë unë 
Ty të lejuan të bëlbëzosh

Qemë më të mirët kur marulit ia ia morëm
E prapë ia dhamë ngjyrën e zërin e vargut 
Dhe prap prisnim në radhë
Për tia sharë njerëzimit ligjet
E tërë turma çmendej

O çfarë çmendje e hijshme ujanë

----------


## Shiu

o Deep_Blue, ke ndermend t'i ndezesh dritat me ndonje poezi te re, apo do te mbesim ende ne terr? C'thua?

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga Tahox_ 
> *o Deep_Blue, ke ndermend t'i ndezesh dritat me ndonje poezi te re, apo do te mbesim ende ne terr? C'thua?*


KUR TE KESH VIZITUAR TE GJITHE DAJALLARET 
TE GJITHE ATA QE I DESHE DHE TE  DESHEN 
NE QYTETIN TIM EJA MIKE

PATJETER TE TAKOHESH ME VJESHTEN


ME SHPEJT  SA S'KANE ARDHUR DRITAT!!!

----------


## deep_blue

Mi numëro puthjet  dhe ik
Në këtë  fillim lufte

Unë kam kundërajrorë të plogësht
Dhe ti fluturaket e dobëta i ke

Smund ta mundim kurrë njëri-tjetrin
Deri në pafund po slidhëm dot një paqe

Sigurimin  tënd shkatërroje
Se skam pasaportë për të ikur

Marr baltën dhe bëj një rruzull të ri tokësor
Dhe ëndërroj diku aty për të pikur

Kufinjtë si ndajmë dot  me njëri-tjetrin
Ka zemër që ndahet me atë vijë

Se më kurrë  smi njeh hapat e grisur rrugëve
As fjalët  e shpeshta po vij

Mblidh mjetet e luftës dhe rri mënjanë
Alarmet e sulmit kaluan

G
A
T
I
T
U

Përshëndet me dorën në buzë
Tani po vij  i lodhur tek ti


USHTRIMET E LUFTËS MBARUAN

----------


## deep_blue

Në vjeshtë kreve kursin e gjermanishtes
Në pranverë fillove të mësosh italisht
E neve ka kohë që po na hanë  dimrat e kryeqytetit
E s është punë të merremi vesh dot  shqip

----------


## deep_blue

Të lexoje ditarët jetim
Dhe të plasje së qari
Ja çtë bëje
Nëse guxoj të flas
Ti më ke urrejtur tërë natën
Derisa nuk më ke takuar në rrugë

----------


## deep_blue

ETNICUM ALBANICA

Të mësova  si mund  të më mbysësh një natë pa zhurmë
U bëra tradhtar i vetvetes

Të mësova atë natë ( pa drita) të më mbysësh tmerrësisht në heshtje
U bëra tradhtar i shitur dashurie

Etnikumit duhet tI jap raport
Kurrë nuk e ka ditur çështë vetëvrasja

----------


## macia_blu

hej'
blue...............

----------


## deep_blue

hej macia

----------


## deep_blue

Njëri-tjetrin gjuajmë 
Me brymë e pështyjmë
Mallin e vetmisë e lidhim konop
Helmin dikur vonë 
Diku e lëpijmë
Prej kur njëri-tjetrit
Zumë ju bëmë rob

I përnbysëm rrugët 
Sikur pa të keq
Vajin me ngadalë
Zhugë ia bëjmë në faqe
Hjekim shumë më tepër
Më rëndë se një dreq
Prej se kur e shkelëm 
Urën me dy harqe

Pagëzimin tonë
Shpesh e kthejmë në lojë
Dhe vrapin e marrim 
Përdrejt ndonjë fushe
Kur humbim llahtarshëm
Shpeshherë pa nevojë
E kërkojmë me emrin 
Nanush e nanushe

E djegim vetminë 
Me rimën e puthjes
E ngrehim e vëmë
Tutje në harresë
Veteveten e gjuajmë 
në hyrjen e lutjes
dhe diku takohemi
 aty me pendesë

Na pret me ngadalë
Nyjë e jetës sonë 
Me zili të pastër
Verigë dashurie
Secila jashtë vetes
 Na bëhet verdhomë
Gjurmë  vdekur mbetur
Në mit miturie

----------


## macia_blu

pa drita , po te shikosh
pervec asaj qe po nan bejne   nen besen tone  
duke  na e shkelur e peshtyre
mos u cudit mik i dashur
mbas shpine    do kesh nje thike te ngullur tejepertej
e dritat nuk kane  me pse te vijne
errresira vazhdon 
e gjaku i dhimbjes nuk  ndalet 
as atehere kur thika eshte ndryshkur.

----------

